# Postgrey - Insecure Dependency(?)

## ckoeber

Hello,

After performing some routine maintenance on my spam fighting server postgrey won't start. I get this message when I try and start it manually:

```

2014/07/31-18:38:31 postgrey (type Net::Server::Multiplex) starting! pid(10096)

Resolved [localhost]:10030 to [::1]:10030, IPv6

Resolved [localhost]:10030 to [127.0.0.1]:10030, IPv4

Binding to TCP port 10030 on host ::1 with IPv6

[b]Insecure dependency in socket while running with -T switch at /usr/lib64/perl5/5.18.2/x86_64-linux/IO/Socket.pm line 81.[/b]

```

And of course it doesn't start.

Attemtping to enmerge and reemerge postgrey doesn't help.

Any ideas?

Thank you.

----------

## Hu

Taint checking is enabled, but the script is attempting to use tainted data in an unsafe way.  Did this routine maintenance include upgrading packages used by postgrey?

----------

## Darknight

This patch should solve your problem.

https://github.com/schweikert/postgrey/pull/4/files

----------

